# Maxxis mud bug real size?



## monkstr6100 (Nov 28, 2017)

I am looking to buy some maxxis mud bugs for my max II 6x6 and the issue is with how true to size they ACTUALLY run? I want to know how the 25x11-10 actually measure height wise? My machine has a 25" MAX size. Any info would be awesome. Maxxis claims they are 25.2 but I hear alot of people say they run smaller. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

as far as I remember, they are pretty close to being true to size. if anything they may be a hair smaller.

A lot of times it will depend on what width rim they are on, and how much air pressure you are running.


----------

